# Graver image .dmg sur windows



## ice (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne savais pas trop où poster, alors je me permet de le faire ici. Le graveur de mon iMac G5 est HS. Je possède une image .dmg d'une distribution Linux. Je voudrais donc la graver sous Windows, car sur le PC d'un de mes amis je peux le faire. Le problème est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour graver les images .dmg sous Windows de façon à pouvoir booter dessus à partir de mon iMac G5.


Merci d'avance


----------



## alex.sc (22 Juin 2007)

Je ne l'ai pas test&#233; moi m&#234;me, mais il semble que tu puisse transformer un .dmg en iso avec dmg2iso : 

http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/download.pl?dmg2iso.exe


----------



## ice (22 Juin 2007)

alex.sc a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas test&#233; moi m&#234;me, mais il semble que tu puisse transformer un .dmg en iso avec dmg2iso :
> 
> http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/download.pl?dmg2iso.exe


Merci beaucoup je vais essayer &#231;a d&#232;s que possible


----------



## alex.sc (22 Juin 2007)

tiens nous au courant


----------



## cirdan (24 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Le logiciel Transmac offre l'option "Write image to CD" que j'ai utilisé une fois pour graver un dmg dans le temps que je n'avais pas de graveur sur mon mac.

Je ne peux pas confirmer qu'il fonctionnera avec toutes les images... mais il est à essayer.

http://www.asy.com/

Sur le site officiel :


> TransMac features:
> 
> Read and write Mac format CDs, DVDs, hard drives,                  high density floppy diskettes and most removable drives.



Bonne chance


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2007)

Nero grave peut etre les .dmg, mais ne sais pas les monter. Je me rappelle avoir gravé une app mac sur un PC. Je sais plus si c'etait un iso ou un dmg  (si c'est un iso, ce que je viens de dire, n'as plus de sens)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juin 2007)

ice a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le problème est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour graver les images .dmg sous Windows



Bonjour.

Il me semble que l'on peut se contenter de rebaptiser "Image_Disque.dmg" en "Image_Disque.iso" pour rendre son image-disque compatible avec Windows. 

(J'ai noté ça dans un numéro de VVMac (le 25 ?), mais je ne retrouve plus l'article... )


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il me semble que l'on peut se contenter de rebaptiser "Image_Disque.dmg" en "Image_Disque.iso" pour rendre son image-disque compatible avec Windows.



J'ai deja lu ca, mais je ne peux confirmer.
Si c'est le cas, ca doit etre possible de le graver directement


----------



## ice (28 Juin 2007)

Bon, eh bien j'ai test&#233; tous les logiciels et moyens que vous m'avait propos&#233; et nada .
Transmac monte bien l'image mais lorsque je clique sur la fameuse option pour graver l'image, le logiciel ne d&#233;tecte pas le DVD.
Finalement, j'ai trouver une autre solution. En faisant quelques recherches j'ai trouv&#233; un moyen d'utiliser un DD externe comme CD d'install .

Je vais essayer cette petite bidouille aujourd'hui .


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Il me semble que l'on peut se contenter de rebaptiser "Image_Disque.dmg" en "Image_Disque.iso" pour rendre son image-disque compatible avec Windows.



@ Ice : j'ai zappé le fait que ta .dmg vient d'une distribution Linux, et pas d'un Mac. 
Ma recette avait donc de fortes chances d'être inefficace...  Merci de me l'avoir confirmé !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juillet 2007)

ice a dit:


> Je possède une image .dmg d'une distribution Linux. Je voudrais donc la graver sous Windows, car sur le PC d'un de mes amis je peux le faire.



As-tu essayé DMGConverter, gratuiciel qui semble pouvoir gérer beaucoup de formats d'image-disque


----------



## Membre supprimé 116061 (26 Mars 2009)

Un petit déterrage mais qui peut être utile:
Tu télécharges UltraISO (par contre moi j'ai la licence donc je ne sais pas si tu peux te servir de toute ses fonctions ou pas sans licence), tu vas dans outils > convertir et là tu indiques l'emplacement de ton fichier.dmg, le répertoire de destination et son format (.iso, .bin/.cue, etc...).
ensuite t'as plus qu'à graver ton fichier en .iso et pour vérifier si l'image est bonne tu te sers de HFSExplorer (qui est gratuit).
Testé et approuvé ce matin


----------



## Scandale (6 Janvier 2010)

J'exhume également 
Alors pas moyen de graver sans convertir ? Quid d'une image DMG d'un CD/DVD bootable ? Il reste bien bootable sur mac malgré la conversion ?


----------



## Scandale (6 Janvier 2010)

Je me répond à moi même pour apporter une solution qui marche que je viens de tester avec une image DMG de snow leopard (double couche et bootable) que j'ai téléchargé (non je ne suis pas un méchant pirate mais j'ai rayé mon dvd original).

J'ai essayé de simplement renommer mon DMG en ISO comme suggéré par certains mais ça fait un message d'erreur et je n'ose poursuivre la gravure.

D'autre part pour éviter la conversion vers ISO j'ai ouvert l'image avec UltraISO puis j'ai fait F7 (Graver une image sur CD/DVD...), la gravure commence (l'image fait +6Gio, donc sur DVD double couche). Attention, en l'occurrence chez moi ça utilise Nero via NeroAPI.

J'ai redémarré avec le DVD et ça boot bien.

Il y a sûrement une solution plus simple mais cette solution a le mérite de marcher en attendant mieux.


----------



## scofild11 (19 Février 2010)

a je voudrai savoir si tu decoche  Nero via NeroAPI. quelle sera la différence car moi en le laissant il me met un erreur missimg AdvrCntr4.dll
ps: j'ai aussi la version complete


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2010)

interressant, nikel meme je dirais ta methode UltraISO  


après 20 minutes de gravure... 
9# Échec de la gravure !
10# LBA: 2029856
11# WRITE ERROR

Ce fut le seul dvd R en ma possession


----------



## bazigo (20 Août 2010)

donc, d'après ce que vous dite, pour graver la format dmg sur pc je dois la convertir tout d'abord en format iso, c'est ça ?!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

et si je peux ?!! comment la rendre bootable ?? (en tenant compte que je suis tjrs sur pc et je voudrais la graver pour mon mac)
svp repondez moi


----------



## charlieg (27 Octobre 2010)

Je me permets de remonter ce vieux topic pour poser ma question puisque ma question est pas mal semblable, j'aimerais graver des logiciels pour une amie, moi je suis sous Windows et elle est sous Mac. Elle me demande de télécharger des logiciels pour elle (gratuit) et de les gravés sur DVD pour qu'elle puisse les utilisés sur son mac. Donc, j'aimerais savoir la solution la plus simple pour mettre des fichiers Mac et qu'ils fonctionnent bien.


----------



## Cyrtop (27 Octobre 2010)

je pence que tu peux simplement faire un dvd de donné avec tes programme mac.
toi tu pourra pas les ouvrir mai elle bien 

A confirmé si je ne me trompe pas. Je suis New dans le monde mac


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2010)

charlieg a dit:


> j'aimerais savoir la solution la plus simple pour mettre des fichiers Mac et qu'ils fonctionnent bien.


Une clé USB formatée en FAT-32 (MS-DOS sous Mac), pour tout fichier de moins de 4 Go.

Simple, et écologique


----------



## charlieg (27 Octobre 2010)

Sous Mac est-ce que ça prend un logiciel spécial pour monté des images disque ? en .dmg, j'ai un fichier .rar et à l'intérieur c'est un fichier .dmg, donc, je pourrais lui faire un dvd de données avec des fichiers .rar et lui mettre le logiciel unrar pour qu'elle puisse les décompresser et être capable de monté l'image .dmg sous son mac ?


----------



## jojol67 (27 Octobre 2010)

Elle appuie sur le dmg et le logiciel s'installe sans problème pas besoin de graver mais seulement envoyer le dmg par usb et c'est tout


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2010)

charlieg a dit:


> en .dmg, j'ai un fichier .rar et à l'intérieur c'est un fichier .dmg, donc, je pourrais lui faire un dvd de données avec des fichiers .rar et lui mettre le logiciel unrar pour qu'elle puisse les décompresser et être capable de monté l'image .dmg sous son mac ?


Ça, c'est multiplier les sources d'erreur, et d'ennuis  

Si ça peut fonctionner ! (il y a une vérification de l'intégrité des dmg avant leur lancement dans le Mac)


----------



## charlieg (27 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça, c'est multiplier les sources d'erreur, et d'ennuis
> 
> Si ça peut fonctionner ! (il y a une vérification de l'intégrité des dmg avant leur lancement dans le Mac)



Donc au lieu de faire ça, je peux moi même les décompressé, les mettres sur DVD avec Nero en dvd de données et quand elle les mettras dans son Mac, elle aura simplement à cliquer sur le fichier dmg et le logiciel s'installera comme sur des roulettes ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2010)

charlieg a dit:


> Donc au lieu de faire ça, je peux moi même les décompressé, les mettres sur DVD avec Nero en dvd de données et quand elle les mettras dans son Mac, elle aura simplement à cliquer sur le fichier dmg et le logiciel s'installera comme sur des roulettes ?


Ça, c'est bien plus malin. 

Si Nero sait graver les .pkg, ça pourrait même être tout bon sur un DVD
= dans les .dmg, outre les .app et les .txt, il y a aussi des .pkg.


----------



## charlieg (27 Octobre 2010)

je vais seulement gravé les .dmg avec Nero comme un dvd de données, il y aura donc quelques fichiers .dmg sur un dvd et elle cliquera sur chaque .dmg pour l'ouvrir et installer le logiciel .. je pense que c'est simple comme ça sans se soucier des fichiers .app et .pkg à l'intérieur pour moi


----------

